# Australian Slang with Phrases..



## Rainee (Feb 1, 2014)

http://alldownunder.com/australian-slang/dictionary-phrase.htm


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 1, 2014)

Some of those are similar to ours.....no wonder the US has problems!


----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 1, 2014)

_It's a good site Rainee_


----------



## Old Hipster (Feb 1, 2014)

That's bonzer mate! I really enjoyed it and will keep it for future posts. 

I agree Vivjen a lot of those remind me of British slang, I have British friends on the 'net and we used to try to and stump each other with our slang, but American slang can't hold a candle to any of you people!


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 1, 2014)

A lot are outdated and seldom heard now and yes a few are pinched from the Poms.  
Just noticed 'goog'.  I wonder how many Australians even know what that refers to now.  Do we still tell kids that eggs are googies?
Hence full as a goog means full as an egg and usually refers to being full of booze.  

A family friend's nickname was Goog because as a kid his head was kinda egg shape.  So his entire life, to the day he died he was only ever known as Goog.  I don't even know what his real name was to this day.

That's a quaint site but not much use these days, younger people don't talk like that much now that I've noticed.


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 1, 2014)

Well, if we're going to include antiquities, my mum used to refer to a drunk as being "as full as the family po".
I don't reckon any kids today could possibly understand that one.


----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 1, 2014)

_We always called eggs cackleberries_   :hair:


----------



## Old Hipster (Feb 1, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _We always called eggs cackleberries_   :hair:


Oh Jilli you gave me such a nice memory right now. My dad called me Cackleberries when I was a kid, I loved to laugh and he would say if I kept it up I might lay an egg.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 1, 2014)

Sounds like code.  Since we (Brits, Oz, NZ, Yanks etc.) all speak English, why not just say it in English?

Guess it's just a fun thing to do.  There, I've said it.  Now I'll shut my pie hole.


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 1, 2014)

But we don't speak the same language anyway; sidewalk, gas, hood...


----------



## That Guy (Feb 1, 2014)

Have often created a natural slang among close friends and THAT'S a challenge for anyone else to understand.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 1, 2014)

And I thought Mandarin and Cantonese were tough!

Language changes over the years, and no form changes faster than slang. It seems that as soon as it comes out it's out-dated.

Certainly the slang of my teen years changed by the time I was entering college, and the college slang had all but disappeared by the time I was graduating. Further complicating the situation was the fact that we began to expose ourselves to British TV humor such as Monty Python, and I tossed in the language from "Clockwork Orange", a fully-formed but totally fictional language known as "Nadsat", itself an odd rhyming mix of Russian, gypsy and British children's slang.

For all intents our little social circle was speaking in code, just like Falcon mentioned. Few people outside the circle, and no one older than us, knew what the hell we were saying. 

Not that we said anything of great import, but still ...


----------



## Rainee (Feb 2, 2014)

I have just finished reading a story called  Storm Bay..its a bay near Port Arthur Tasmania and its  a story of convicts and those sent to Van Dieman`s land.. my life will never be the same , those poor people who had to endure all that for a trivial crime in England and the prison in Port Arthur although a pretty area  , it wasn`t a pretty place when the prisoners were there and lo and behold all these convicts and prisoners came from England and also the prison guards.. I never slept a wink last night when I finished the story lol..  and they all spoke lots of those slang words in that link so thats where they all came from or most of them... of course the young of today wouldn`t know a lot of them I never knew a lot either and I have lived a little over 50+ years and not heard any like that .. hehe ,, but still its a fun site and lots of entertainment there.. thanks for replying ..I hoped some would like it ..


----------



## Phantom (Feb 2, 2014)

Aluminium ....Amarican Aloominim

Aussie Al um in ium


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 2, 2014)

Falcon said:


> Sounds like code.  Since we (Brits, Oz, NZ, Yanks etc.) all speak English, why not just say it in English?
> 
> Guess it's just a fun thing to do.  There, I've said it.  Now I'll shut my pie hole.



Who's English though?  the Queen's, Ameriglish or Strine?

It's not really meant to sound like code Falcon, other than on this thread it is  much the way we talk among ourselves.  Americans use phrases that  aren't always evident to other ahem, 'English' speakers too you know.   We're probably more familiar with US idioms than you are with ours  that's all.

... and CeeCee, we and the Brits have spelling funny longer than you've been spelling funny so there. layful:


----------

